# [SOLVED] Linux friendly Webcam suggestion..

## shrike

I rarely had a need for a webcam but this site may change that:

https://talky.io/

Thanks,

shrikeLast edited by shrike on Wed Jan 25, 2017 4:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dominique_71

If you just want to chat, any webcam that work on linux will work. Generally speaking, cheap webcams output video formats with a variable frame rate, which make them only suitable for live streaming. Just forget them if you want to record and edit your videos. But for live streaming, they will be fine.

High end webcams have hardware codecs likes h264, which make them able not only to stream good resolution video, but also to record them on you disk for later editing. If your connection is able to do high resolution video streaming, they will be better than the variable frame rate webcams.

----------

## The Doctor

If you want brand experience, I've had good results with a logitech webcam. I only used it for skype calls and it filled my need perfectly. It also only cost about $20 if I remember correctly.

----------

## shrike

Much obliged.. I think this one will exceed my needs:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA65052H3023

shrike

----------

